# Westin St John review with Pics



## tomandrobin (Jun 21, 2009)

We are back from our week in Paradise! 

Meet David and Robin....barely, and applekor (Tom) several times around the resort. 

In the last 12 months, we have been able to stay at HRA, WKORV and WSJ. All three resorts are fantastic and so different. The number 1 rule in real estate is location, location, location and Starwood got it right with all three of these resorts. 

A brief summary of our trip, with details to follow.

Day 1 - Arrive at the resort around 4:30pm. Head to the rooms, drop-off everything and eat lunch beach side. Spend the evening at the resort, after the long travel day.

Day 2 - Booked the "Bad Kitty" excursion for the day to BVI. We stop at the Baths, Cooper Island, Norman Caves and Jost (Soggy Dollar). Long day of sun, fun and drinking. In the evening, we grill and use the Hillside pool.

Day 3 - Resort Day. We reserved a cabana for two days and just chill at the resort pool. We drink, swim, play water volley ball, go to the beach, use the floats and trampoline. We pretty much just relaxed...its vacation. In the evening, we grill again. 

Day 4 - Repeat Day 3, except we did the owners update in the morning to get our tickets for the Caribbean BBQ.  In the evening we grill again. 

Day 5 - We venture off property and head to Maho Bay for snorkeling. That evening we go to the Caribbean BBQ bash. The BBQ was terrific, we all had a great time. Well worth our 90 minutes from the owners update. 

Day 6 - We go to Leinster Bay and Waterlemon Cay. Lots and lots of mosquitoes! Tonight, we went to Parisdo for dinner and shopping at Mongoose Junction. 

Day 7 - Off to Trunk Bay for the day, no cruise ships were in port. Last night at the resort. We grill at the hillside pools again. 

Next morning, we are on the first ferry over to St Thomas. Sad, sad day. 

I have a ton of pictures, including the three bedroom and two bedroom loft from Bay Vista.


----------



## Transit (Jun 21, 2009)

Ok Tom, so what happened to the pics?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 21, 2009)

It was good to meet you guys - even briefly.  We did not do a single resort day - we never even went into the main pool or the Bay at WSJ (to Robin's dismay - since we got engaged in the bay)

I am still trying to remember what we did on Days 10&11 (Sun-Mon)... excellent vacation

The mosquitoes were the only downside of our vacation - that, and having to come home.

You are right about WKORV and WSJ - someday we will get to HRA (and WLR), but at our rate it will take another 10 years (2 weeks at a time) to explore all of STJ.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 21, 2009)

St Thomas Airport and Westin Check-in at the Airport. 











Westin Ferry at St Thomas, before we boarded. We went into the store and got a few quick supplies and a 6 pack of beer for the ride over. 






Ride over to St John dock.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 21, 2009)

WOW!  I feel like I was there!  Can't wait to see more!


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 21, 2009)

We arrive at the Westin Dock. We were a little disappointed that there were no drinks or towels being handed out, like our last visit. But thanks to the Efficient check-in at the airport, we are taken right to our room. This is a a nice way to start a vacation.






Dan, the oldest, was last to get off the ferry. 






We stop and check-out the birds at the end of the dock, before heading off to our rooms. 











Our Villa entrance











Our "view" or something like that.











A few of our neighbors...











We drop off our carry-on bags, change into bathing suits and head down to the resort pool and cafe for lunch. I didn't take any more pictures the rest of the evening.....forgot camera.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## tropical1 (Jun 21, 2009)

Your pictures are beautiful! We stayed in a 2bd loft in Bay Vista last year in building 24 and just loved it, it was our first time there so we don't know what the Virgin Grand is like, although we would love to get a 3 bdrm pool villa!


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 21, 2009)

Are those big Iguanas (?) mean?


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 21, 2009)

TROPICAL1 said:


> Your pictures are beautiful! We stayed in a 2bd loft in Bay Vista last year in building 24 and just loved it, it was our first time there so we don't know what the Virgin Grand is like, although we would love to get a 3 bdrm pool villa!



Our friends were staying in a two bedroom loft, in the Virgin Grand section.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 21, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Are those big Iguanas (?) mean?



I don't think they are mean, they are vegetarians. They were all over the resort, including the pool area more on them later.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 21, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> I don't think they are mean, they are vegetarians. They were all over the resort, including the pool area more on them later.



They do make a hissing sound.  the older they get - the browner they get - there is a very large one (4ft?) at Maho Bay (saw him this year and last year)


----------



## tisiree (Jun 21, 2009)

Those pictures are gorgeous!  Can't wait to see more.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Great pictures... thanks for sharing..


----------



## heckp (Jun 22, 2009)

Beautiful pictures....one day.... 

Have fun!


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 22, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Are those big Iguanas (?) mean?




We had a big one (not 4 feet, thank goodness)  that came into our pool area every day - I guess just to say hello and see how we were doing.  Since I'm an early riser, I was often alone in the pool (floating and napping!) at 9 am or so.  It was a little scary to wake up and see him (her?) standing at the very edge of the pool staring at me!


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 22, 2009)

They like to climb the tress and occasionally they will drop a bomb on an unsuspecting guest below.......its not pretty.


----------



## Transit (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice pics Tom,Can't wait to return there.


----------



## Numismatist (Jun 22, 2009)

Even though I go often enough, it never amazes me how beautiful the water is.  Can't wait for my St. Thomas Cove trip in 17 days!

Thanks for the photos - wonderful.

Living on the coast of Maine, we have dark green-brown water, we're lucky if we can see down through a few inches!

Marvelous, that water is just great!


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 22, 2009)

Missed a picture of the bay as we pulled up to the Westin Dock.






We had a three bedroom villa that was opened a year ago. Its decorated in a contemporary theme, either you like it or you don't....no middle ground here. Overall we were pleased with the unit. 

Courtyard at villa






Front of villa






Our unit's entrance











In the living room, looking out


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 22, 2009)

Our Kitchen and dining room 
















I missed the Master Bedroom, but here is the tub that was in the Master Bath






Second Master bedroom with its own master bath





















The third bedroom, I missed getting a bath room pics from this one too.






The showers had this really cool small river rock finish. The Master Bath Tub was huge, at least 3 foot tall and very wide.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 22, 2009)

Overall, we really liked the unit layout and space. It was really nice having three bedrooms and three "full" bath rooms. The beds were great, as to b expected. We had plenty of storage space, even without closets in each bedroom. We used the kitchen often and did not miss having an oven, even though we did use the oven in the Hillside unit. The unit was in great shape, except we were missing the coffee maker and alarm clocks. We called the front desk and received both within 30 minutes. Everyone liked having their own flat screen in their rooms. The kids thought the unit and their rooms were....and I quote "_Sick!_". 

What we didn't like.....

No ceiling fans in the bedrooms! We really did not care for the translucent glass walls surrounding the toilet, in the master bath. The lighting was very poor in the master bathroom, especially at the sink area. 

We did tour the two bedroom loft during our owners update. We liked that unit very much too, but I'll post more details later.


----------



## TimW1 (Jun 22, 2009)

Very nice pictures.  I am a newbie to the site but have owned a hillside villa for the last 3 years and found this site.  

Tim


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

Great pictures!  I loved the 2-BR loft also .... if I go through with a 2nd purchase, I think I'm going to go with that unit.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 23, 2009)

After getting settled, we head down to the resort pool area and eat a late lunch and wait for the rest of our group to arrive. We really didn't do much that first night and in my rush to eat, I left the camera in the room....so no more first day pictures. After a long travel day and getting up early, we all go to bed early. 

Day 2 - Trip to British Virgin Islands

_And the fun begins! _

Our first full day is our big excursion day. We have booked a charter to the British Virgin Islands. We have a stop at Spanish Town and the legendary "Baths". Then we head to Cooper Island, Norman Island and last stop is Jost Van Dyke to visit the legendary Soggy Dollar.....birth place of the Painkiller! :margarita 

We arrive dockside by 7:30am to sign in and fill out paper. Once all done and everyone is accounted for we board our boat for the day.....The Bad Kitty!

Dock at Cruz Bay






Boarding The Bad Kitty











In side the Kitty, prior to leaving St John






Pulling away from St John 






The Bad Kitty is a wave piercing 49' catamaran, built for speed and a smooth ride over the open water. Much faster then the traditional boats and the ferry for inter-island travel. There is a crew of three on board. Captain Stan and his two assistants. Our trip includes a continental breakfast and open bar!!! The drinks started flowing as you boarded the boat and didn't stop until 4:30pm, when we returned to port. 

Random Pics of the boat ride over to our first stop....


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 23, 2009)

We arrive at our first destination, Vigin Gorda where "The Baths" is located. The Baths is a unique arrangement of granite boulders, left over from the islands volcano origin. Over time the volcano rock around the boulder eroded away leaving the boulders in a giant pile at the beach. 

Robin and I didn't climb and snorkel through the boulders with the rest of our group. Her foot still isn't quite ready for that kid of activity. So Robin and I just snorkeled around the outside of the boulders and the beach. 

The Harbor at Spanish Town where we go through customs.






View of the Baths from the boat as we anchor. 











The water here, where we are moored is about 20 feet deep. You can see the bottom of the ocean.....nice! 











Robin and I jump right in and right away we find a sting ray with a escort fish.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 23, 2009)

More snorkel shots from The Baths....


























My favorite Caribbean fish.....The Robin fish.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 23, 2009)

We head to the beach to wait for the rest of our group to complete their tour through the boulders. The beach and the surrounding boulders are breath taking.































The palm trees helps give you a perspective how big those boulders are in real life.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 23, 2009)

Our group returns and we all swim back to the boat. Wjile waiting for the last couple to swim back, the Captain lets everyone jump/dive off the top of the boat. Most of of us took at least one jump! What fun....









































Best dive of the day!!






I really love that last picture!

We finish up, head off to Cooper Island for lunch. We are all very hungry. All that snorkeling, swimming, climbing, jumping and drinking has us all looking forward to eating.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 23, 2009)

It's only about a 20-25 minute ride over to Cooper Island and lunch. (Or maybe it just seemed that short with the painkillers and bushwackers flowing) The Island is the ultimate getaway hideaway. There is only one resort with six cottages on the whole island. When we arrive, our table is already set and waiting for the group. The crew took our lunch order prior to Spanish Town and had called it in to the restaurant. I really liked the overall efficiency of the crew and the excursion. Within a few minutes of being seated, lunch is served! Love in Paradise....It doesn't get much better that this! 






More of the crazy clear ocean water at the pier.






Lunch! 
















Views from our table.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 23, 2009)

Fantastic trip and fantastic pictures!  Tom, do you mind disclosing how much an excursion like this costs, and what was included?


----------



## saluki (Jun 23, 2009)

I could get *REAL* comfortable at that Cooper Island lunch spot. That looks awesome.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 23, 2009)

What an absolutely fabulous vacation you had.  The pictures are fantastic.  We do not own a Starwood TS but do participate in SPG.  Would you be able to comment on the adjacent hotel facilities?


----------



## OCsun (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow!  Great pictures and trip report; thanks for sharing.   Pam


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 23, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> Fantastic trip and fantastic pictures!  Tom, do you mind disclosing how much an excursion like this costs, and what was included?



The Bad Kitty costs $145 + $25 for customs + $8-$18 for lunch + money for Soggy Dollar (if you choose). There are cheaper charters, but not that much cheaper and the Bad Kitty is awesome.

This price is per person.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 23, 2009)

What a great deal!


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jun 23, 2009)

pianodinosaur said:


> What an absolutely fabulous vacation you had.  The pictures are fantastic.  We do not own a Starwood TS but do participate in SPG.  Would you be able to comment on the adjacent hotel facilities?



the hotel is on the old side. was not impressed with the rooms. they had a mildew smell. the staff at the pool was not at all helpful. they asked us for drinks 2 times in 5 days. and i had at least 3 a day so i went to the bar myself.


----------



## stevens397 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Wow!*

WSJ was our first Starwood experience and an incredible memory.  We got what I later learned was a ridiculous trade into a 3 BR for Presidents Week!  Your incredible pictures brought it all back.

Alas - not something I crave on a regular basis.  The lack of golf is the killer here for me.  But it's sad that it is unlikely that I'll make it back again and now they have changed the points so no 3 BR ever again.  

Again, thanks for the wonderful pictures. I've never seen such a great trip report.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 23, 2009)

After lunch, we board The Bad Kitty and head to our next destination....Norman Island, also part of British Virgin Islands. Norman Island is famous for two things. First, Its said the epic by Robert Louis was based in the island, and second, its tales of pirates and treasure caves. So we are heading to those fabled caves to snorkel. 





















We put on our "snorkel" vests, required by the park service and jump in. 


























We are not in the water long and we have an incident. Back earlier, when we were putting on our snorkel vests, the captain and crew emphasized for us not to touch the coral, especially the yellowish coral. This coral is called fire coral and apparently upon contact, can and will cause inflammatory pain. Fire Coral. One of the kids was having problems with his mask. He decided to climb on the rock ledge to fix it. While he was adjusting his mask, he slipped off the ledge on to the coral. Instantly, Shane's side was burning. 






Poor Shane, he laid on the boat for the next two hours....withering in pain. It was hard to watch and not be able to help him. 

Needless to say, I took no more pictures that day. 

We left Norman Island and headed to Jost Van Dyke and our final stop. We pulled off shore of Jost Van Dyke and swan a shore. There are no docks at the beach, so to get the bar....all must swim to shore....hence the name - "Soggy Dollar Bar". *Soggy Dollar Bar Website*


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 23, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> What a great deal!



That cost is per person.


----------



## jenniferhu (Jun 23, 2009)

*What kind of camera?*

Would you mind sharing what kind of cameras you were using?  The underwater photos are great! Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 23, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> That cost is per person.




OHHHHHHHHHHHHH..... Well it looks like a fabulous trip!

What did you do about Shane's injury?


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 23, 2009)

What a great trip report and with all these colorful photos too. They are awesome and it all looks so inviting, especially the clear water.  I have only one problem here and that is the two Robins in their user names. I have to reread again which Robin we are reading about like Tom or Dave since both were here at the same time. I think I have it figured out now by the photos in the avatar, who is posting.

What a pity that you had so little time to spend some more time together. It would have been fun.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 24, 2009)

jenniferhu said:


> Would you mind sharing what kind of cameras you were using?  The underwater photos are great! Thanks.



Its an Olympus Digital camera that is waterproof and shockproof. Its great for traveling and in the water. Its relatively inexpensive for what it does. 

Camera link

I think I paid around $250 for the camera.

I have a much nicer 35mm camera for "better" pictures. But for all around usability, the Olympus gets used more often. Its nice just to be able to slip the camera in my pocket.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 24, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> OHHHHHHHHHHHHH..... Well it looks like a fabulous trip!
> 
> What did you do about Shane's injury?



Not much.....A few tylenols and some meat tenderizer. The pain eventually subsides after a few hours and the swelling went away after a day.


----------



## pharmgirl (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for the great pictures.  We have gone sailing (chartered boat, we are captain/crew) many times in the BVI.  Cooper is my favorite island!  
We own in Maui KORV but also Oahu Marriott.  have traded our marriott for frenchman's Cove in St Thomas.  We will try to trade into St John's now The Robins' pictures show the scenery and units so much better that Starwood's site

Now I am planning to take the same charter to see the BVIs again.  Will we need to get to St John's first? or does it pick up from St Thomas?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 24, 2009)

I have to get us one of those waterproof/shockproof digital cameras - so much to see and photograph underwater.  Nice pics.

Last year Bad Kitty was $135+$20pp - I agree it is a great charter.  You said there were some minor issues - what were they?

While in Poipu (Kauai) years ago - I lost a fin in a strong current and ended up on a reef - I still have scars on my knees from it - those rocks/corals are all living creatures and getting them in/under your skin is painful and highly inflammatory.

As I wrote last year - I actually went out and brought a snorkel vest (one that fits well) after our Bad Kitty trip (Norman Island caves).  I love it and do not care if it makes me look like a geek.  It allows me (or Robin holding on to me) to adjust things or just take a break to rest when needed (like feet cramps) - especialy when you get far away from land.  The snorkle vest, the sun/water shirt (SPF50), soft-sided cooler, and the neat sheet are must haves (for us) for beach/snorkeling activities - and now will add a waterproof digital camera.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 24, 2009)

David - I want to get a snorkel vest for DH - what kind did you get?  I float like a cork, but he is a big guy and muscular and he floats like a rock!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 24, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> David - I want to get a snorkel vest for DH - what kind did you get?  I float like a cork, but he is a big guy and muscular and he floats like a rock!



XL Blue (on-line) with adjustable straps for waist and between legs and an inflate/release tube-valve - I don't recall brand or store, but it is a standard one - and was around $40 (there are plenty on-line) - very light-weight and compact.

I float well also - big, but heavy - and even more buoyant with the water/sun shirt (as shown in photo of me floating w/ pelican - lol) - Robin got a water/sun shirt also because she gets cold.  I like the comfort the vest gives me (and Robin) in case something happens as it can/will in the ocean.  Besides - I have heard too many horror stories from dive instructors and lifeguards about how things that seem calm can go bad quickly.

...back to the regularily scheduled trip report - I am really enjoying Tom's - they did have a different trip than ours.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 24, 2009)

After our all day excursion of sun, snorkeling, drinking and touring the British Virgin Islands, we head back to the resort for dinner. Our friends are staying in a two bedroom unit up on the hillside section. They have the private pool with propane grills. Tonight we have hamburgers on the grill and eat poolside, while watching the sunset for the evening. We grilled every night in St John, except for two of the dinners. 

We all crashed early into bed that night, which seems to be the theme on this trip....9pm! 
















The next two days are resort days. We rented a Cabana at the pool and that become our "home" for the next two days. We pretty much just floated in the pool, played water volleyball, went down to the beach and had lots of rum drinks! 

Paul, Dan, Greg and I floating in the pool






Robin getting her "sun" on! 






Billy and Shane taking a break after water Volleyball.











Mary Ann, Holly and Luke floating on rafts in the Bay.






Rose, Shane and Grace also floating out in the bay.






Pic of the outdoor cafe where we ate lunch the first day.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 24, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> Last year Bad Kitty was $135+$20pp - I agree it is a great charter.  You said there were some minor issues - what were they?



The two issues were the food served on Cooper Island was not really up to par. That is not The Bad Kitty's problem, but that is the only stop for lunch. Wosse meal of the whole trip. All of the food tasted pretty blah, no flavor and small portions....very small. I rather would of had a cold cut sandwhich. Everyone in our group was disappointed. 

The second issue was the continental breakfast. It was a bit sparse. Having some cut up pineapple and a sweet bread is not what I would call or advertise Continental Breakfast. 

But they were easily over looked. The crew was great and made sure that we all had a great time.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 24, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> I float well also - big, but heavy - and even more buoyant with the water/sun shirt (as shown in photo of me floating w/ pelican - lol) - Robin got a water/sun shirt also because she gets cold.  I like the comfort the vest gives me (and Robin) in case something happens as it can/will in the ocean.  Besides - I have heard too many horror stories from dive instructors and lifeguards about how things that seem calm can go bad quickly.
> 
> ...back to the regularily scheduled trip report - I am really enjoying Tom's - they did have a different trip than ours.



Those snorkel vests are nice. I don't own one, but don't mind using them. Besides the safety factor, it allows you to take your time...easier. On those long snorkels (Waterlemon) the vest would be great. 

Like I said, besides a couple of overlaps, you wouldn't know we stayed at the same resort, on the same 20 square mile island.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 24, 2009)

Out in front of the Beach, the Westin has a trampoline in the water. The kids were on it every day we were down at the resort pool. 



















































Can you tell they are a bunch of hams for the camera!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 24, 2009)

Agree - but we made good use of the open bar on the BK.  We used New Horizons II one year - and they took us to Pusser's on another island (and a different snorkel spot) -  BK was a much better charter.  If you ever have 6 people or less - consider hiring a private 'captain'.  There are many people there with a '6-Pac' license - that allows them to take parties of up to 6 people.

I hear that the charter company's have an 'agreement' (aka kickback) with the restaurants on the islands.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 24, 2009)

This pretty much went on for the next twp days. On the second day, we had two iguana incidents. First thing in the morning we had an iguana jump in the pool and swim across to the island. It looked like a torpedo coming at us and scared the heck out of all the kids and women. At lunch time, a woman sitting below us was eating her salad for lunch and an iguana decided to join her for lunch.






Here are just a couple random pictures from the resort pool area.




































Monday afternoon we pick up our rental cars so we can explore St John the next few days. We also go to the "Owners Update" at the resort. The resort is offering four tickets to their Caribbean BBQ held on Tuesday night, if we do the tour...I mean update. So we all sacrifice 90 minutes to get our "free" tickets. Its an inexpensive way to feed 13, 8 of which are between the ages of 16-23.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 24, 2009)

Our 90 minute update tour was not bad. I was able to quickly establish that i knew more about their resort and system then our guide. I let them know of my displeasure of Starwood canceling Aruba. The couple people I talked to their were also disappointed with the "postponement" of the resort. They all felt Aruba will one day happen, but gave no time tables. 

We did the tour of the two bedroom loft, since we already own the three bedroom, I wanted to see the other unit and layout. We bought our three bedroom sight unseen and at the time had a hard time deciding which to choose. In the end, we went for the three bedroom unit to have more sleeping privacy for family and friends. We were also told that the Bay Vista units did not have a view, so it didn't matter which unit you bought.

Well, this looked like a view to me....






Anyway, we really liked the two bedroom loft unit. The square footage is very close to the three bedroom unit. The layout is much better and spacious then the Hillside loft units. Where this unit takes the biggest hit, is the living room/dining room area. 

So let the tour begin....Starting with the entry hall as you enter.











This is the bathroom just past the entry area on the left. It is a full bath with a shower, no tub. 






The kitchen is on the right as you enter, the dining table is on your left. I took the picture facing the other way to get a better look.











The Living room is beyond them both with a balcony outside. With the nice view you saw above.











Looking up at Loft area.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 24, 2009)

The stairs leading to the second level is to the left as you first walk into the unit. At the top of the stairs is the loft (office) area, that is open to below. 











The second bedroom with its own full bath is to the left as you get to the top of the stairs.











The Master Bedroom is really a Master Suite...Very Nice! I liked this very much, more so then the view. The Suite is located at the end of the loft, all the way to the right. You first enter into the sitting room, that has a sleeper couch, 37" lcd TV, and its own refrigerator.....no sharing with the kids or guests! 

This is looking out of the master suite into the loft and second bedroom beyond.






Looking out the window from the sitting area of the Master Suite.






Looking into the Master Bedroom, with the Master Bath beyond, from the sitting room.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 24, 2009)

The Master Bedroom bed.






Master Bathroom pictures.
















And looking out of the Master Bath towards the sitting room.






Two glaring things bother me about this unit. First, there were no ceiling fans again....Its the Caribbean...Hello! Second, after wowing me with the Master Suite, they couldn't find a way to enclose the toilet in its own room!


----------



## jenniferhu (Jun 24, 2009)

*Thanks!*



tomandrobin said:


> Its an Olympus Digital camera that is waterproof and shockproof. Its great for traveling and in the water. Its relatively inexpensive for what it does.
> 
> Camera link
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info - we returned from a recent trip and developed our underwater pix and they were the usual gray foggy...


----------



## Transit (Jun 24, 2009)

I love that huge tub.


----------



## clsmit (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks to both of the RobinSpouses for all of their information on WSJ this month!!!

I like the 2 beds in the 2nd bedroom. That way each of my kids could have his/her own bed -- no fighting over who gets the pullout couch. Put WSJ on the list of places to try to get to.... (but not to let the DH buy!! He wants WKORV now that we've gone!)


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 25, 2009)

clsmit said:


> .... but not to let the DH buy!! He wants WKORV now that we've gone!)



Then don't let him go!  Make it a girls trip or something!


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 25, 2009)

clsmit said:


> Thanks to both of the RobinSpouses for all of their information on WSJ this month!!!
> 
> I like the 2 beds in the 2nd bedroom. That way each of my kids could have his/her own bed -- no fighting over who gets the pullout couch. Put WSJ on the list of places to try to get to.... (but not to let the DH buy!! He wants WKORV now that we've gone!)



WKORV....WSJ.....Whats to argue about. I have the solution - Just Buy EOY at each resort, one even and one odd.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 25, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> WKORV....WSJ.....Whats to argue about. I have the solution - Just Buy EOY at each resort, one even and one odd.



My advice - get 2 weeks at each (esp WSJ) - because a 2 week vacation is way more than twice the vacation value than 1 week.

I am ordering one of the waterproof digital Olympus cameras - top model is $329 on-line
Since we travel with just another adult couple - the 2 Beds in the 2nd Bd of the loft is not desirable.

They gave us an opportunity to have a 2Bd loft for 2 weeks (due to our villa being OOO) - while it has some nice aspects (esp the kitchen and roomy bathroom for Robin, cool furnishings, and more room) the lack of parking is a big issue for us since we spend most of the our time off-resort.  Lack of semi-private pool and no ceiling fans are also minuses.  Love the big tub, but would prefer Heaveny jaccuzi tub.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 25, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> I am ordering one of the waterproof digital Olympus cameras - top model is $329 on-line
> 
> Since we travel with just another adult couple - the 2 Beds in the 2nd Bd of the loft is not desirable.



Sadly, mine was the top model last year, now its third or fourth in line. 

The two beds in the second bedroom is the deal breaker for us too. We like having the two Master bedrooms that come with the three bedroom also.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 25, 2009)

Ahhhh ... but that view from the 2-BR loft!  That compensates for the 2 beds for me.  And, what do I care if my dd and future son-in-law and their 3 future children have to sleep in there?!   

Actually, I'm still undecided ... but leaning toward the loft ....


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 25, 2009)

tbh - and I couldn't tell if you were being sarcastic - I prefer the 2Bd hillside villas even with the nicer kitchen and bathrooms of the BV villas.  The hillside villas have parking (biggee) - a semi-private pool/patio w/ great views and 2 BBQs, better views from villa, secluded balconies, and is away from the hustle/bustle of the resort.

Perhaps if we were purely resort people then the BV would be better since the resort amenities are close-by - but when we are at the beach all day and come back - it is great to park next to the villa (still wet and sandy), drop off our stuff in the entry and get into the bathtub/shower that is right next to the front door (or jump into the pool) - and not have to trek to a villa that is far away from the parking lot.

I am very glad we have 2 adjacent weeks in the 2Bd Hillside villa - for us - the fixed-week nature (w/ Friday checkin) really worked out well and we consider ourselves fortunate.

Now.. if we can only get thru this special assessment period (thru 2011) and back to reasonable MFs.  The cost for Robin and I (including everything - MF/Tax+SA, travel, food, drink) for the 14 days was about $550 per nite (ouch... but I guess not bad when you consider what WSJ charges per nite for our villa)


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 25, 2009)

jerseygirl said:


> Ahhhh ... but that view from the 2-BR loft!  That compensates for the 2 beds for me.  And, what do I care if my dd and future son-in-law and their 3 future children have to sleep in there?!
> 
> Actually, I'm still undecided ... but leaning toward the loft ....



But you can only get that view from building 24. Which means you will have buy an ultra fix/float week. There are only eight two bedroom lofts.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 25, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> a semi-private pool/patio w/ great views and 2 BBQs, better views from villa, secluded balconies, and is away from the hustle/bustle of the resort.
> 
> Now.. if we can only get thru this special assessment period (thru 2011) and back to reasonable MFs.  The cost for Robin and I (including everything - MF/Tax+SA, travel, food, drink) for the 14 days was about $550 per nite (ouch... but I guess not bad when you consider what WSJ charges per nite for our villa)




The BBQ areas are nice, but lacks enough tables and seating. Every night there just wasn't enough room for everyone to share the two tables, each table seating four. 

That assessment is brutal, but the finished product is worth it.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok...Where were we....

Day #4 (Tuesday)

Today is our first day of leaving the resort and exploring St John on our own. I gotta tell you, I was a bit nervous getting behind the wheel of the car. In the Virgin Islands, the cars are US oriented, but you drive on the left. In reality, it wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be, but then again...its a small island with not a lot of roads and no red lights (at least not where we drove). We load up our trucks with food, drinks and our snorkel gear and head to Maho Bay, Little Maho Bay and Francis Bay. All three beaches/bays are right next to each other. 






We park at Maho Bay, since it sits between the three snorkel spots. Let me tell you, you couldn't ask for a more picture perfect entrance to the beach.











Everyone just drops their gear and gets into the water! The beach and bay and views are just perfect!


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 25, 2009)

We snorkel out just off the beach and quickly located some sting rays and turtles. I love snorkeling with the turtles. They are so graceful and just darn right cool to be around. 































We leave our new friends and push on towards the point, towards Francis Bay. I pop-up from my underwater adventure to get a few surface shots.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 25, 2009)

We reach the the mid point between Maho and Francis Bay, this is where the best variety of coral and fish was located.





















Robin and Dan...Mother/Son moment!











Oh Oh...What is that noise? A storm is approaching with lightning....we all head back to the beach. As a precaution until the clouds pass. 






While chilling at the beach, playing along the surf, we had two funny events. 
First, when Holly snorkeled back from the point, she had a fish swim with her all the way. Once at the beach, the fish just kept swimming around her legs. It was so funny. 











The second was the sand crab incident involving Luke. I am not going to describe it, I'm just going to let the picture talk for it self.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 25, 2009)

After the first storm passed, the kids headed out to Little Maho Bay. The rest of us decide to relax in the surf. 






While sitting in the Surf, Luke finds a small conch! 






The conch decides to check-out Luke and vice versa. 





















Time to say goodbye to your new friend Luke.






At this point a second wave of storms roll through and this time we are forced to leave. We had a great day at the beach. Tonight we have the Caribbean Beach BBQ.....that we did the owners update to get the "free" tickets.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 25, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> tbh - and I couldn't tell if you were being sarcastic - I prefer the 2Bd hillside villas even with the nicer kitchen and bathrooms of the BV villas.  The hillside villas have parking (biggee) - a semi-private pool/patio w/ great views and 2 BBQs, better views from villa, secluded balconies, and is away from the hustle/bustle of the resort.



No, I'm not being sarcastic -- I love the view from the hillside 2-BR loft (as Tom stated -- not all have them but they told me I only had to fix the unit, not the week).

I too prefer the hillside and pool villas, but I only have an EOY and have decided the float feature is a "must" for my second EOY.  Discussed in another thread, but, in a nutshell, my daughter plans to pursue a teaching career and our May week will not work for her if she teaches in the NE (she's a Jersey girl through and through).  The ability for her (and those future grandchildren) to come at least EOY outweighs the parking, pool and privacy issues.  I'll have the unit I love odd years, and the people I love even years!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 25, 2009)

jerseygirl said:


> No, I'm not being sarcastic -- I love the view from the hillside 2-BR loft (as Tom stated -- not all have them but they told me I only had to fix the unit, not the week).
> 
> I too prefer the hillside and pool villas, but I only have an EOY and have decided the float feature is a "must" for my second EOY.  Discussed in another thread, but, in a nutshell, my daughter plans to pursue a teaching career and our May week will not work for her if she teaches in the NE (she's a Jersey girl through and through).  The ability for her (and those future grandchildren) to come at least EOY outweighs the parking, pool and privacy issues.  I'll have the unit I love odd years, and the people I love even years!



Hi - 
I do recall the thread.
This is why I used the qualifier "for us"... I do find it ironic that they call these villas 'Bay Vista'.  The last group of buildings in BV being built are going to be real sweet (relatively) in regards to resort proximatey and views.

If we had a large travel crowd - we would be in those private pools villas (2nd phase - forget the view...)

The lack of close parking is a deal breaker (for us).  We do like our fixed weeks - June is a good time to go - from Calif - no need to escape snow (but can find it close by) and crowds are low, but not overly so - and our fortunate (for now) that we can take this time off in advance.  I realize that others have other vacation requirements (ours is easy comparatively)

oops - tangent - back to this great trip report - i think our two reports give a well-rounded perspective of WSJ and STJ.
(i have ordered a waterproof camera - my trip report next year is going to rock!!!   )


----------



## Westin5Star (Jun 26, 2009)

I love the pic of the crab pinching the nipple!!!


----------



## heckp (Jun 26, 2009)

Beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing. I'm still waiting for my HRA to close and maybe eventually exchange to WSJ....LOL...your pictures are very inviting.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 26, 2009)

heckp said:


> Beautiful pictures. Thanks for sharing. I'm still waiting for my HRA to close and maybe eventually exchange to WSJ....LOL...your pictures are very inviting.



What did you end up buying at HRA?


----------



## heckp (Jun 26, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> What did you end up buying at HRA?



2BR LO EOY Even Year Phase 2 Gold Season.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 26, 2009)

Very nice! We love HRA and the Gold Season! Did you get phase 1 or 2? 

We bought a 3 bedroom in gold season last year.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 28, 2009)

The Caribbean Beach BBQ was our reward for doing the owners update (timeshare presentation). We arrived early to make sure we could get two tables to seat our entire group, which was good idea since the BBQ was sold out that night. Most of the tables were under tents, just in case of rain. In the tropics, you can always expect a pop-up storm.....but it did not rain that night.






we grabbed two tables at the edge of the party, within easy walking distance to the bar!  :woohoodan






There was a Caribbean band playing, a coconut man and fire dance performers during the BBQ. 





















coconut man






Paul in line getting a coconut for his wife....what a nice guy!






And a good tipper too!


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 28, 2009)

While eating dinner, listening to the music.....we got to be part of a beautiful sunset. 


























Robin and I on the beach at sunset. Can you spot the Mickey's on my Caribbean shirt? 











The band and singers


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 28, 2009)

The master mixologist at work!






My happy party girl coming back with a two handed refill!!! 






More fire dancer performances at night.


























We stayed for the entire time. We had a great time and was worth spending 90 minutes to get the tickets. I didn't get any pictures of the buffet. I thought I did, but must have deleted them.....sorry. To summarize, the food was good and plentiful....good BBQ grub - burgers, hot dogs, BBQ spare ribs, fish, pasta salad, caesar and house salad, italian pasta and corn on the cob. We called it an early night after the BBQ. We have another snorkel day tomorrow!


----------



## sharktzu (Jun 28, 2009)

Robin..great post! I feel like I was on the trip with you! My family did a bareboat charter in the BVI about 20 years ago and your pictures brought back memories of one of the best trips of my life. Thanks!


----------



## OCsun (Jun 29, 2009)

I was so excited when I saw your pictures at Maho of the turtles and stingray.  While there in April, I experience the same thing but did not have an underwater camera.     I have enjoyed reading both the wonderful SJ trip reports posted during the past month.  Thanks! Pam


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 30, 2009)

Day #6 (Wednesday) 

Today we head out to the far end of the island to snorkel at Leinster Bay and Waterlemon Cay. See map below....






We park at the Anaberg Plantation parking lot and walk along the trial to our snorkel spot. 
















and walked some more.....
















And walked on and on.....











Finally, we make it to the bay! 






Actually, the walk wasn't too bad... .8 of a mile along the beach/shore line. But the trail was infested with mosquitoes. I had on my 98% DEET repellent and had no issues, but the girls got eaten alive. Those buggers were so aggressive!


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 30, 2009)

There were a couple boats already at the bay. 






We get on our gear and jump in. We have a long swim out to Waterlemon Cay, that is where the good snorkeling is suppose be located. 






On the way over, we spot turtles again! 











The water on the way over to Waterlemon Cay is loaded with "bait" fish, the water is thick with them. 






And where there are bait fish, there are bigger fish to eat them.











Finally, we make over to the cay....yeah!


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 30, 2009)

After the long walk and long swim, the under water sights were worth it!!


























Pics of Robin's Favorite fish!


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 30, 2009)

We spend a couple hours snorkeling before we decide to call it a day. We pack everything up and start our long march back to the cars. At this point of the trip, Dan has decided that he loves St John....even more then Atlantis. Wow, that was a surprise! 

Dan proclaiming his Love of St John! 











We head back to the resort. We take the scenic route over the top of St John. I was able to snap a shop of Coral Bay when we were near the top.






After all that walking and swimming, we are beat! My family heads back to the room for showers and naps. Our friends head down to the pool for Water Volleyball and some resort activities, like diving for beers! Damn....I hate that I missed that! The rest of the evening was just like the other nights. Cook on the grill, sitting by the pool drinking, watching the sunset!


----------



## mishpat (Jun 30, 2009)

We are going in Feb.2010 for our 25th and your pics are, well, amazing. Two questions. First, how much is the Westin shuttle and second,if we want to spend a few hours in St Thomas before our return flight, any ideas what we can do with our luggage since the airlines do not allow check in sooner than four hours before the flight and we would have more than that to shop on St Thomas. Feel free to PM.


----------



## Politico (Jun 30, 2009)

*Camera*

Aesome pics!  Are all of these underwater shots witht he tough digital camera you posted a link to earlier? Or are some of them with a pure underwater camera.  If it is the former, then I HAVE to get that camera, although some of the amazon.com reviews have me worried about it's durability/quality.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 30, 2009)

mishpat said:


> We are going in Feb.2010 for our 25th and your pics are, well, amazing. Two questions. First, how much is the Westin shuttle and second,if we want to spend a few hours in St Thomas before our return flight, any ideas what we can do with our luggage since the airlines do not allow check in sooner than four hours before the flight and we would have more than that to shop on St Thomas. Feel free to PM.



Thank you for the compliment! 

Its $100 r/t for non-owners, $95 for WSJ owners. 

Sorry, I do not have answer for your luggage.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 30, 2009)

Politico said:


> Awesome pics!  Are all of these underwater shots with he tough digital camera you posted a link to earlier? Or are some of them with a pure underwater camera.  If it is the former, then I HAVE to get that camera, although some of the amazon.com reviews have me worried about it's durability/quality.



All of the pictures in this trip report were done with the same camera I posted earlier. I bought it last year in September and have had zero problems. Its been to Maui, Oahu (my neighbor borrowed it for their trip), Disney three times and St John. Plus I have used it pretty regular around home.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 30, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> All of the pictures in this trip report were done with the same camera I posted earlier. I bought it last year in September and have had zero problems. Its been to Maui, Oahu (my neighbor borrowed it for their trip), Disney three times and St John. Plus I have used it pretty regular around home.



I ordered the latest model (Olympus Stylus TOUGH-8000 + Spare Li Battery + Case + Accessory Kit) on-line for ~$340 (total cost).
After seeing your great photos - wish we had one during our trip.

Like with TripAdvisor - be careful of reviews.  I have had Olympus products without issue - but that doesn't mean there will not be problems w/ this one (as with everything) - just saying...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 30, 2009)

mishpat said:


> We are going in Feb.2010 for our 25th and your pics are, well, amazing. Two questions. First, how much is the Westin shuttle and second,if we want to spend a few hours in St Thomas before our return flight, any ideas what we can do with our luggage since the airlines do not allow check in sooner than four hours before the flight and we would have more than that to shop on St Thomas. Feel free to PM.



You may be able to keep at the Westin STT office... call and ask.


----------



## Politico (Jun 30, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> I ordered the latest model (Olympus Stylus TOUGH-8000 + Spare Li Battery + Case + Accessory Kit) on-line for ~$340 (total cost).
> After seeing your great photos - wish we had one during our trip.
> 
> Like with TripAdvisor - be careful of reviews.  I have had Olympus products without issue - but that doesn't mean there will not be problems w/ this one (as with everything) - just saying...



When's your next trip? Perhaps I see how the camera fares for you before taking the plunge.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 30, 2009)

Politico said:


> When's your next trip? Perhaps I see hwo it fares for you before taking the plunge.



The true test will be from mid-Sept to mid-Oct when we spend 2 weeks in Kauai (WPORV) and then 2 weeks in Maui (WKORV).


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 30, 2009)

Politico said:


> When's your next trip? Perhaps I see hwo it fares for you before taking the plunge.



I'll be taking the camera to Disney next week and to Harborside Aug 1st. 

So you'll seeing pics of the Aquaventure from the water. If it survives that, it'll survive anything.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jun 30, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> The true test will be from mid-Sept to mid-Oct when we spend 2 weeks in Kauai (WPORV) and then 2 weeks in Maui (WKORV).



I will be looking forward to the shots!


----------



## Transit (Jun 30, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> All of the pictures in this trip report were done with the same camera I posted earlier. I bought it last year in September and have had zero problems. Its been to Maui, Oahu (my neighbor borrowed it for their trip), Disney three times and St John. Plus I have used it pretty regular around home.



I was very impressed by this camera also.I picked up the Stylus tough 6000 today. We are headed to Ft lauderdale beach for the 4th I'll get to try it out.


----------



## OCsun (Jun 30, 2009)

mishpat said:


> We are going in Feb.2010 for our 25th and your pics are, well, amazing. Two questions. First, how much is the Westin shuttle and second,if we want to spend a few hours in St Thomas before our return flight, any ideas what we can do with our luggage since the airlines do not allow check in sooner than four hours before the flight and we would have more than that to shop on St Thomas. Feel free to PM.



If you rent a car on St. Thomas and take the car ferry to St. John, you could leave your luggage in the trunk of your car while you shop on St. Thomas.  *Note:* Not all car rental agencies allow their cars to be taken to St. John;  Budget Car Rental does.   Pam


----------



## gregb (Jun 30, 2009)

A word about leaving anything in your trunk.  If you want to try that, make sure you put the stuff in the trunk when you start off, not after you park.  Once you park the car, DON'T OPEN THE TRUNK or put anything into it!  Thieves wait in parking areas and watch for folks who pull into a parking spot, put stuff in the trunk and walk off.  The thieves wait a few minutes, walk over and pop the trunk and take off with your stuff.    

Greg



OCsun said:


> If you rent a car on St. Thomas and take the car ferry to St. John, you could leave your luggage in the trunk of your car while you shop on St. Thomas.  *Note:* Not all car rental agencies allow their cars to be taken to St. John;  Budget Car Rental does.   Pam


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 30, 2009)

Sounds like a SAFE place to visit.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 30, 2009)

Ken555 said:


> Sounds like a SAFE place to visit.



Not sure - but I do not think that advice was just for STT.


----------



## joeamyaloha (Jul 1, 2009)

*BBQ Grills*

Have they added grills to the Bay Vista Villas?  If not, does anyone know if there are plans to?  We are visiting in Oct. 09


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 1, 2009)

joeamyaloha said:


> Have they added grills to the Bay Vista Villas?  If not, does anyone know if there are plans to?  We are visiting in Oct. 09



There were suppose to be portable grills, but I didn't see any nor did we look for them.


----------



## joeamyaloha (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks - really enjoy all your updates.  Helping me plan our trip.


----------



## gregb (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah, this advice is for anywhere.  Europe, Caribbean, San Francisco, New York, Main Street USA 
etc. 



gregb said:


> A word about leaving anything in your trunk.  If you want to try that, make sure you put the stuff in the trunk when you start off, not after you park.  Once you park the car, DON'T OPEN THE TRUNK or put anything into it!  Thieves wait in parking areas and watch for folks who pull into a parking spot, put stuff in the trunk and walk off.  The thieves wait a few minutes, walk over and pop the trunk and take off with your stuff.
> 
> Greg


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 6, 2009)

Sorry for the break, had a little Disney trip before I could finish. 

This is our last full day on St John. We are heading to Trunk Bay in the morning. Trunk Bay is run by the park service. The Beach is known for its beaches, and very good snorkeling. There is also an underwater snorkel trail with pictures and descriptions of the different corals and fish in the area. We chose today to visit Trunk Bay since there were no cruise ships in St Thomas that day. Trunk Bay excursions are very popular with the cruise ships. Showing at the beach when a cruise ship is in port will make a crowded and miserable day. There is an access fee for this beach, but its small. This beach is the most commercialized. There are public bathrooms and showers, a snack shack that serves burgers and fries, salads, chicken sandwiches, etc. It also is staff by lifeguards. 

We get to the beach early, since parking is very limited. This beach is also the closest beach we will visit on this trip. 

Trunk Bay as we approach from town.





Pretty isn't it.










A few minutes later we reach our destination, pay our entrance fee and hit the beach. Trunk Bay and its beach is just about as perfect as they come. Once again, everyone just drops everything and jumps right in. 






View from our "spot".





Beach to the left........





Beach to the right.......


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 6, 2009)

Once we get settled, we grab our gear and head out to the island and the snorkel trail. 






The trail starts by the buoy and runs out towards the end of the island. 






This is the fist marker of the trail. I am not going to post the rest....you need to go see for yourself! 






The snorkeling here is very good. We probably saw our most variety of fish here that day, including a very big barracuda. 
















I love how the sunlight makes everything look so sparkly....like the new. 















I love how these fish swam in a line.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 6, 2009)

Besides the turtles, this was the coolest thing we saw...











A pair of squid was swimming together....so cool! At first, I didn't realize what the were....just another weird fish. But then I saw the eyes. 






And then the stopped and hovered a bit. Maybe checking me out too! 
















Then we came across a bunch of smaller squid. They were all swimming in a straight line, from largest to smallest squid.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 6, 2009)

After the snorkel around the island, we take a break for lunch. A word of caution here. The birds are very, very aggressive and will take your food right out of your hands. We knew this ahead of time and still lost one sandwich. One of the girls turned her head to talk to her daughter behind her, and that quick the birds swooped down and took her lunch. 

After lunch we had a picture moment and then back off to do some more snorkeling....it was that good. I passed the camera to another in the group, so I didn't get any pictures of the barracuda. 






Paul and Mary Ann! 





T&R





Sarah & Billy (the Honeymooners)





During the picture session, we had a visitor..........






And a few parting shots before we left.











We pack and head back to town, first stopping in Cruz Bay. Everyone wanted to stop at Woody's for happy hour. Woody's isn't really much, but thay have a great happy hour and on occasion, Kenny Chesney will frequent the bar when he is home. Once we get back to the resort, we return the rental cars (It's nice having the rental car company on site) and head to the pool for a few hours. 

That evening we cook on the grill, again and call it an early evening. We all have to pack and prepare for the travel day back to Baltimore. 

The next morning is a sad day. We all gather and meet in the lobby, before heading down to the dock.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 6, 2009)

The Westin ferry arrives on time. We board and head back to St Thomas and on to the airport. I get a few parting pictures as we are pulling away from the resort.





















We had a great, great time at St John. In fact, everyone just keeps talking about it and looking forward to when we will go back.


----------



## applekor (Jul 6, 2009)

TnR,  It was great meeting you and your group of 13.Those are great pix.  I can't wait to go back. I had to laugh at the down faces when waiting for the ferry.  It is sooo depressing on leaving day (of course I have to sit and entertain a five year old for the long trip back home). Take care, Tom


----------



## pointsjunkie (Jul 6, 2009)

great pictures and captions to wit them. felt like i was there.

how was disney? we were there for the 4th weekend.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Jul 6, 2009)

Great pics of Trunk Bay, my most favorite beach.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 6, 2009)

applekor said:


> TnR,  It was great meeting you and your group of 13.Those are great pix.  I can't wait to go back. I had to laugh at the down faces when waiting for the ferry.  It is sooo depressing on leaving day (of course I have to sit and entertain a five year old for the long trip back home). Take care, Tom



Tom

It was great running into you also. I saw you in the pool the day before we left. I went to go over and say goodbye, but you had apparently left after a few minutes of my arriving to the pool. Did you ever book an excursion to BVI?


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 6, 2009)

pointsjunkie said:


> great pictures and captions to wit them. felt like i was there.
> 
> how was disney? we were there for the 4th weekend.



Thank You!

Disney was great! It was hot, but I had a fun filled three days. I wrote a mini trip report on one of the Disney sites. WE had a lot of firsts this trip. First stay at Wilderness Lodge, ate at Bongos and Ohanas, saw La Nouba, took the girls out on the sea racers and watch the fireworks from seven seas lagoon. We avoided the crowds and kept cool, which really helped.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 7, 2009)

Got the camera yesterday - can't wait to use it (and figure it out...) - thanks for the idea.


----------



## Politico (Jul 7, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> Got the camera yesterday - can't wait to use it (and figure it out...) - thanks for the idea.



Bit the bullet and picked mine up in the store yesterday.  These things get more difficult to figure out how to use every year.  Heading to the beach next week and hoping to get some good pics.


----------



## Transit (Jul 7, 2009)

I tried mine out this weekend .I give Tom a lot of credit for the great pics. It wasn't as easy as I thought it would be to take pics of fish moving underwater.I had difficulty seeing the screen with a mask on while trying to swim and keep the camera steady.I ended up shooting  lots of emptyness to get some good shots in between. After experimenting a bit I found the  setting "underwater 2" to be the ticket to get some small fast moving fish shot. PHOTOS


----------



## Politico (Jul 7, 2009)

Transit said:


> I tried mine out this weekend .I give Tom a lot of credit for the great pics. It wasn't as easy as I thought it would be to take pics of fish moving underwater.I had difficulty seeing the screen with a mask on while trying to swim and keep the camera steady.I ended up shooting  lots of emptyness to get some good shots in between. After experimenting a bit I found the  setting "underwater 2" to be the ticket to get some small fast moving fish shot.



Looks like TUG is giving Olympus a decent amount of business...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 7, 2009)

tom should get a kick back...

i pretty much figured it out - now to get on vacation...


----------



## applekor (Jul 8, 2009)

tomandrobin said:


> Tom
> 
> It was great running into you also. I saw you in the pool the day before we left. I went to go over and say goodbye, but you had apparently left after a few minutes of my arriving to the pool. Did you ever book an excursion to BVI?



Yes , we ended up booking Magical Moments for the six of us. It was very nice but expensive.  We went over to the Baths and then to Jost.  The kids (2 and 5) absolutely loved the baths.  I think next year we will do the great big bad kitty.  I'm  always open to any excursion that ends the day at the soggy dollar!!!  That beach is my all time favorite.-Tom


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 17, 2009)

Politico said:


> Looks like TUG is giving Olympus a decent amount of business...



Off topic - but got a chance to use the camera to record a concert song (from about the 20th row with zoom set to about 1/2 max) last night at Villa Montalvo (Saratoga, CA)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFmu78YpvV8


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 17, 2009)

applekor said:


> Yes , we ended up booking Magical Moments for the six of us. It was very nice but expensive.  We went over to the Baths and then to Jost.  The kids (2 and 5) absolutely loved the baths.  I think next year we will do the great big bad kitty.  I'm  always open to any excursion that ends the day at the soggy dollar!!!  That beach is my all time favorite.-Tom



I priced the Magical Moments.....   It was too small for my group anyway!

I won't do the Baths next time. I think we might look into going to more of the different beaches.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jul 17, 2009)

First time I used the camera, I had to adjust to which underwater setting to use. And you have to learn to shoot with the current too.


----------



## OCsun (Jul 17, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> Off topic - but got a chance to use the camera to record a concert song (from about the 20th row with zomm set to about 1/2x) last night at Villa Montalvo (Saratoga, CA)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFmu78YpvV8



David,
What a great video - not to mention a great performance.  I really  need to get one of those cameras!  
Just a personal note I need to share:  I love that song!  I played that song every evening for my mom as she was going to sleep, while in hospice.  It was a great comfort to us both.  Pam


----------



## Westin5Star (Jul 18, 2009)

DavidnRobin said:


> Off topic - but got a chance to use the camera to record a concert song (from about the 20th row with zoom set to about 1/2 max) last night at Villa Montalvo (Saratoga, CA)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFmu78YpvV8



OK I have to admit, I too bought the camera.  We are off to WKORV for two weeks tomorrow.  Hopefully I can learn how to use the camera while in the water snokeling!


----------

